# Severn River Kayak Perching and new PB: 6/22/11



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Took off work yesterday to fish and go to the U2 concert. To say that I had a great day of Perch fishing today would be a huge understatement! I started off bright and early launching at 5am. I decided to try the rocks just off the beach from jonas green and had no luck there. Next, I tried to find some croakers just outside of the fishing pier zone and had no luck there either. Finally I decided to pursue my main goal to fish weems creek and headed across river. 

I decided to start on the rock lined point almost directly across river from jonas green. I was using a 1" gulp alive minnow on a road runner jig head and finally started getting some quality perch. As I worked my way around the point picking up a few nice perch, I came to an area that was literally alive with small bait fish and hungry perch fiesting on them. In this area I was picking up Perch on nearly every cast. The perch were nice but not huge, so I decided to go to a bigger lure to try to find some bigger fish. I threw a blade bait and hooked up on a beautiful 12" perch. I threw the same lure a few more times and didn't have any more luck so I went back to the gulp minnow. 

The perch were still biting and crashing bait but I decided to move on and made my next stop at the first pier around the point toward weems creek. Well this spot was not much different that the last spot as perch were busting the small baitfish everywhere and it seemed that all I had to do was pitch the gulp minnow under the pier and give it a little wind and jerk and it was fish on. 

I finally made my way around to the other side of the pier and decided to give a 3 inch gulp minnow a try again. I had thrown this a couple of time before but I was only getting short strikes. Well, in this spot the Perch were nailing the 3" minnow and they were really nice ones. I got another 12" perch and a few 11" and on one of the 10 last casts of the day I picked up my new personal best white perch at 13". 

I planned on fishing weems creek today, but never made it that far because there was absolutely no reason to. The average size today was in the 10" class. I brought home 46 and spent most of the afternoon cleaning and then headed to the U2 concert for more fun. What a day! I will post some pics later.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Way to go Shady. The perch are definately in thick on the Severn. I was in Weems last week and did really good. Ready to head back to the Severn/Weems soon. Send me a PM next time you are heading out and I will join you


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I am still catching stripers a couple of creeks North of you. There are even skates in the creeks now.
You never know what you will hook up with.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Here are a few pics from yesterday:









Five biggest









13"er


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dena, 
What are catching the stripers on, any size to them?


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice mess of Perch there. Really good pan-fried.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

18-20" long on average.
Current and bridges seem to play key roles in my limited success.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice haul of perch.... can almost taste the fish fry.

dena.... nothing wrong with 18-20" average stripers.... in my opinion they are the better tasting


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What do ya'll consider the best eating? W. perch, crappie or spot?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love white perch, but I've only had crappie and spot a couple of times. The biggest spot that I've ever caught was probably only 7".


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

cducer said:


> nice haul of perch.... can almost taste the fish fry.
> 
> dena.... nothing wrong with 18-20" average stripers.... in my opinion they are the better tasting


I rarely keep anything caught from my local waters.
Several reasons, the Patapsco river is polluted from years of industry being the biggest reason.
And with the numbers of fish I catch, and the frequency of my fishing, I might clean the creek out in time.
Yea, right.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I was thinking Jonas Green Park for WP and I saw your posting. Thanks for the posting. I am teaching my neighbor kid fishing. Hey the place seems very good to me with a kid.

joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Joe, 
Just work the piers around Jonas Green and you should catch plenty of Perch. My only disappointment for the area is that I can't really seem to figure out how to catch many other fish, maybe Perch are just the dominant species.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadyfisher,
I need more Info on Lures/Jig head. I am going to have the teenager buy what you had. 
Questions are:
1. Color of the Road Runner
2. Weight of the Road Runner
3. Color of Gulp Minnow

Thanks,
joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I used 1/16 oz roadrunner jighead in white with 1" smelt gulp minnow and 1/4 oz regular jighead with 3 inch smelt gulp alive minnow with a beetle spin arm. The problem with these lures is they are not cheap. I am sure that you could use much less and still do pretty well. I think Perch are one of the more aggressive fish and if you find one there should be a bunch more of buddies with him ready to grab whatever looks tasty.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for th info. Yes WP are aggressive. They bite big lures when they are in mood. I am taking two neighbor kids. I have been taking two kids to local lake after work. But they were skunked. Couldn't even catch bluegil. I hope they catch some WP this coming weekend.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good work on taking the kids fishing, I bet they have a good time even if they dont catch any fish, but I'm sure you'll find some perch in the Severn!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes,
They always have fun. And I need to be very paitient - Kids' parents and kids don't even eat cocktail shrimp and especially when fishing around the docks. They don't have good casting skills and don't know how to tie a knots tightly.
joe


----------

